# Steam Spiel, ohne DVD aktivieren.



## JawMekEf (28. August 2011)

Hallo, im Moment hab ich kein DVD Laufwerk, habe mir aber vor Battlefield 3 zu holen, generell gilt die Frage für alle Games die über Steam laufen.
Kann ich einfach den Key aus der DVD nehmen, das Spiel regestrieren (über Steam) und dann das Game über Steam downloaden lassen?
Danke für Antworten.


----------



## The_Final (28. August 2011)

Ja, du kannst das Game einfach im Steam-Client registrieren und herunterladen, die DVD ist dafür nicht notwendig.


----------



## JawMekEf (28. August 2011)

The_Final schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst das Game einfach im Steam-Client registrieren und herunterladen, die DVD ist dafür nicht notwendig.



Danke, ist ja geil. ^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Battlefield 3 kommt nur leider nicht über Steam


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2011)

btw: BF3 wird es nicht über Steam geben, genau wie Crysis 2, Alice usw. 

Edit: Hm, ich sollte schneller antworten und nicht so viel nebenher machen. -.-


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 kommt nur leider nicht über Steam




Nicht leider sondern zum Glück


----------



## tobsel88 (28. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht leider sondern zum Glück



Recht hast du


----------



## Johnny05 (28. August 2011)

tobsel88 schrieb:


> Recht hast du



Dafür kommts über Origin und ob das wirklich besser ist bei der EULA wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Du gestattest EA und seinen Partnern das Sammeln, Nutzen, Speichern und  Übertragen von technischen und verwandten Informationen, die deinen  Computer (einschließlich IP-Adresse), dein Betriebssystem, deine Nutzung  der Anwendung (einschließlich erfolgreicher Installation und/oder  Deinstallation), Software, Software-Nutzung und deine  Hardware-Peripherie identifizieren, um die Bereitstellung von  Software-Updates, dynamischen Inhalten, Produktunterstützung und anderen  Diensten, einschließlich Online-Diensten, zu erleichtern. EA kann diese  Daten ebenfalls in Verbindung mit personenbezogenen Informationen zu  Marketingzwecken und zur Verbesserung seiner Produkte und Dienste  nutzen. Des Weiteren können wir diese Daten in einer Form, die keine  persönliche Identifizierung ermöglicht, an uns verpflichtete  Drittunternehmen weitergeben.


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

Man kann aber auch Origin mit Key aktivieren ohne DVD.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nicht leider sondern zum Glück


 
Warum zum Glück ?

Jeder soll halt für sich entscheiden wo er seine Spiele am liebsten käuft.
Und selbst wenn BF3 bei Steam erscheinen würde, heißt es ja nicht automatisch das alle Versionen des Spiels bei Steam aktiviert werden müssen. 



JawMekEf schrieb:


> generell gilt die Frage für alle  Games die über Steam laufen.
> Kann ich einfach den Key aus der DVD nehmen, das Spiel regestrieren (über Steam) und dann das Game über Steam downloaden lassen?
> Danke für Antworten.



Spiele die Steamworks benutzen lassen sich ohne Probleme aktivieren und können dann ohne DVD instaliert bzw. bei Steam runtergeladen werden.
Eine Liste mit Spielen die sich bei Steam aktivieren lassen findest du hier: STEAM RETAIL CD-KEYS


Da BF3 kein Steamwork nutzen wird, kannst du es bei Steam auch nicht aktivieren und runterladen.


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

Genau.
Aber bei Origin ist dies möglich. Habe ich zumindest mit BC2 so gemacht.


----------

